# ماذا يحتاج طالب العمارة من عضو هيئة التدريس



## دكتورة معمارية (8 يوليو 2009)

_في البداية احب ان القي عليكم تحية الاسلام
سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته

بعد عودتي للملتقى بعد غياب فترة من الزمن
واشتراكي في عدد من الموضوعات والتي تعد من وجهة نظري في غاية الاهمية: 
- البحث العلمي بين النظرية والتطبيق
-هل يمكن ان تدرس العمارة اون لاين
-ماذا يحتاج طالب العمارة ليصبح متميزا,وكيف اصبح معماريا متميزا...... الخ 

احب الان ان اسأل سؤال واضح لكل طلبة العمارة,,, وحتى الخريجين والممارسين والباحثين في هذا المجال:

ماذا يحتاج الطالب من عضو هيئة التدريس ليساعده في التطور والنمو المعماري​
فمثلا

ماذا وجدت في اسلوب الهيئة التدريسية ولم يعجبك
ما الاسلوب البديل الذي تفضله على الاسلوب الذي درست به مادة معينة وترى انه كان يمكن ان يعطى ويفهم بشكل ابسط لو اتبعت اساليب اخرى

ارجو من الجميع المشاركة
لرغبتي ورغبة الكثير من الاكاديمين في تحسين وتطوير اساليبهم التدريسية بما يتناسب وواقع العمل وتطور الحياة
وفي النهاية الهدف من الحوارات هو محاولة تطوير العملية التعليمية وانتاج معماري قادر على التنافس في السوق المفتوحة

تحياتي للجميع

وارجو ان تكون المشاركات في نقاط محددة حتى يسهل جمعها والتعامل معها_​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يوليو 2009)

دكتورة معمارية

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الهام و هذا ما ينقص التعليم عندنا و هو التواصل بين الدارس و المدرس
من فترة طويلة عندما كنت في الجامعة كان نفسي حد يسأل السؤال دة
والغريب و العجيب رغم ضخم عدد هيئة التدريس لم أسمع هذا السؤال


----------



## معماريون (8 يوليو 2009)

موضوع قيم ونقاشه اهم
الطالب لم يتشرب ويفهم العمارة لكي يصل الى ان يعرف مصلحته المستقبليه لمفهوم العمارة
لذلك ارى التواصل بين الكليات المعمارية والقطاع الخاص وسوق العمل
للوصول الى طالب كفؤ لان يعمل لا ان يتكئ على اريكه ويرى نفسه بيوم وليله معماريا


معماريون


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (8 يوليو 2009)

الزميل محمد شعير
تحياتي لك باعتبارك اول المشاركين في الموضوع
ما ذكرته سابقا من عدم سؤال احد هذا السؤال
وانا ايضا وانا طالبة كنت اتمنى ان يسالنا احد هذا السؤال للوصول لأقصر الطرق للتواصل وايصال المعلومات ولكن للاسف لم يحدث

ولكني هنا الان بمحاولة متواضعة احاول ولو على مستوى شخصي معرفة هذه النواقص لرفع مستوايا اولا والمستوى العام تباعا

وارجو ان يخرج الموضوع بالفوائد المرجوة
ولكن لم تعطنا رايك بالرغم من هذا
فحتى لو انك اصبحت مهندسا الان 
مؤكد ان لك بعض "النقاط" التي نحب ان تضيفها للموضوع


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (8 يوليو 2009)

الاخ معماريون
مؤكد ان الطالب مازال في مرحلة نمو ويحتاج مساعدة
اما بالنسبة للتواصل مع اصحاب السوق والحكومات فعلى حد درايتي فان هذا يحدث بالفعل في خطط وزارات التعليم العالي لرفع جودة المؤسسة التعليمية والخريج الجامعي

ولكن سؤالي المقصود منه المطلوب من عضو هيئة التدريس نفسه في مادة الدراسة نفسها
وليس قصدي تغيير مواد الدراسة بما يتناسب مع السوق
فهذا جدير ان يناقش في موضوع اخر

وعلى ما اظن انه نوقش فعلا سابقا في الملتقى في موضوع مشكلات العمارة في الوطن العربي

نحن هنا بصدد احداث تغييرات فردية
اما النظم والمؤسسات والجامعات وموادها.... فهو موضوع يتم بعد استكمال تطوير عضو هيئة التدريس نفسه وهو الاداة الاهم في العملية التعليمية.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (8 يوليو 2009)

أستاذتنا الفاضلة وأختنا الكريمة/ دكتورة معمارية

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بداية أكبر فيك هذا الحرص والاهتمام على الارتقاء بمهنة العمارة دراسة وتدريسا وبحثا وممارسة، وكما أكد الجميع، أن هذا السؤال لم يطرح علينا سابقا خلال مرحلة الدراسة الأكاديمية، وذلك لوجود فجوة عميقة تفصل بين الأستاذ وطلابه، يغيب عنها الحوار الهادف، والتواصل المستمر الذي ينشد أولا وآخرا مصلحة العملية التعليمية، والتي تسعى في النهاية لمصلحة الأمة.

ولأهمية السؤال، لن أجيب عنه في هذه المشاركة، فقط ليختمر هذا السؤال في عقلي ولأسترجع مرحلة الدراسة بكل إيجابياتها وسلبياتها، ومن تم الخروج بخلاصة ذات جدوى ومنفعة للجميع.

وهذا الموضوع من المواضيع التي سنحرص بإذن الله تعالى على ضرورة تصدرها للصفحة الأولى، حتى يستوفي حقه من النقاش.

بارك الله فيك، ووفقك دائما لما يحب ويرضى من الأعمال.​


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (8 يوليو 2009)

المشرف الفاضل م جمال
شكرا لمروركم ولكلماتكم المشجعة
ولكن كلمة "استاذتنا" اكبر مني بكثييييييييييييييييييييير فانا مازلت في اول المشوار
يكفينا جميعا الاخوة في الله
وفي انتظار مشاركتكم


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يوليو 2009)

عفوا لم أستطع أكمال باقي مشاركتي الأولي لظروف العمل

أعتقد من الرقي العلمي للطلاب هو أبداء رأيهم بالعملية التعليمية 
مع العلم أن الكثير من الطلاب أما خجولين أو لديهم خوف علي الدرجات أو من المحاضر للتعبير عن أرائهم بصراحة ولذا من الممكن توزيع ورقة رأي للطالب علي ألا يوضع أسمه بها توزع كل فترة ما أو يمكن أستخدام الأميل والأنترنيت فهو أسرع و أنسب للتعبير علي الرأي.
وقد يراي البعض أن هذه الطرق بها رفاهية أكثر مما نحتاج
ولكنها أتت بثمار جيدة في الكثير من الدول الناجحة علميا


----------



## العيناء (8 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ..........

منذ دخولى لكلية العمارة حقيقة.......فى احدى المساقات التى كنا ندرسها بالسنة الاولى كنت احبها كثيرا الهندسة الوصفية وكانت تعد مادة رسوب عندنا لصعوبة الامتحاانات والذين ياخذون امتياز تعلق اسماؤهم على لوحة الشرف ...
احببت هذه المادة كثيرا لدرجة لاتوصف ...وكنت في حينها انتقد طريقة تدريسها للطلبة ...واقررت بنفسي ان اجتهد لاصبح معيدة لكى ادرس هذه المادة بطريقة سلسة وسهلة يسهل فهمها ....وبنهاية الفصل وضع اسمى بلوحة شرف لكنى لم يتسنى لي تدريسها ....

ربما انتقادى للطريقة التعليم في حينها لانى لم اعتمد البتة على المهندس بالدراسة بل على نفسي ..


.............................

كانت عندنا مهندسة صعبة الى حد ما شديدة بالتعامل وبالعلامات كذلك الا اننا كنا نتاذى من التعامل اكثر من الدرجات فاشعرناها بالامر ...لكنها واثقة بنفسها لدرجة انها قالت اننا نبالغ بالامر ....
وقررت بنهاية احدى المراسم ان تعرف راينا بها فطلبت منا اخراج ورقة وكتابة سلبياتها وايجابياتها .........كانت فرصة للطاالبات لفضفضة صراااااااااااااااحة ...........
جمعت الاوراق وذهبت لمكتبها لقراتها ....سمعنا ضحكاتها من الممر من التعليقات رغم اني متيقنة ان الجميع فضفض وقال كل الذي عنده الان انها قابلته بالضحك ولم يتغير شيء ...
....................................

كنا كثيرا طلبة العمارة ما نجتمع ونناقش كيفية التدريس والسلبيات مع الطالبات اللواتي يكبرننا سنا ومايحتاجه القسم من تطوير وكانت معنا طالبة يتوقع ان تكون معيدة للسنة القادمة ...فكنت مهتمة لان تشاركنا نفس الرايي لكي تساهم بالتغيير ولو بشيء البسيط ........تخرجت وبالفعل كانت معيدة لكن اندهشنا انها لبست من الثوب نفسه وشاركتهم بالنهج ...
..................................


لم ارغب بسرد هذه الامور لاجل السرد ............القضية التى تناقشيها حيوية جدا بعيدا قليلا عن سوق العمل وعن المهنة دعينا نتدرج بالامر من التدريس للعمل خطوة خطوة 

ومن خلال متابعتي لمجلة البناء الاعداد لاتى كانت تتوفر بمكتبة الجامعة والاعداد القديمة و كان هناك ركن يخصص لطلاب كنت اشعر ان مشكلة طلبة العمارة ازلية وموحدة ومشتركة


----------



## mohamed2009 (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اختنا الكريمه دكتوره معماريه بارك الله فيكي وفي حسناتك وفي علمك ونفعك الله بكل ما تعملين وانتفع بكي لما تعملين
اختي الفاضله القصه ليس قصه موضوع يطرح في منتدى او ملتقى ويناقش فكل منا درس في بلد مختلف وجامعه مختلفه ولغه مختلفه وايضا بطريقه تعليم مختلفه صحيح ان الهندسه المعماريه هندسه معماريه في اي مكان في العالم ولكن اسلوب التدريس مثلا في جامعه القاهرة يختلف عن اسلوب التدريس في جامعه في المغرب وكلنا متفقين على ذلك
واجابه على سؤالك المهم والواقعي جدا قفي انتي امام طلابك وليقف كل عضو من هيئه التدريس من لديه القدرة والجراة على تقبل الملاحظات والنقد ويسال الطلبه في ما يقدم اليهم وعن الاسلوب المتبع معهم وهم القادرين على ابداء الراي وحدهم لانه صراحه كل مهندس منا تعرض لهذه المشكله وفي كثير من المواد ويمكن كل انسان منا لو وقف امام الطلبه وشرح المحاضرة لاوصل المعلومه الى الطلبه بيسر وبطريق اسلس من طريقه المحاضر.
لذلك انصحكي اختي الكريمه في بدايه اول شهر من الفتره الدراسيه وزعي استبيان على الطلبه يحتوي على جزاين جزء يخص الماده العلميه وجزء يخص المحاضر نفسه وفي اخر الفصل الدراسي كرري نفس الاستبيان طبعا مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار الملاحظات من الاستبيان الاول وامكانيه اضافه بنود اخرى وقيمي نفسك بنفسك وتعلمي من اخطاءك اذا صح التعبير.
بارك الله فيكي
اخوكي المهندس محمد ابوابراهيم


----------



## hafoz79 (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

كويس الديمقراطية دخلت منتدانا:77:

أهلا بكى دكتورة معمارية.....يا ريت اعرف الى اى دولة والى اى جامعة تنتمين؟؟؟
لأن الإجابة هاتفرق من مكان للتانى

ولكن عامة ما يريده أى طالب من أى مدرس:-

-الإهتمام
-الرعاية
-الحب
-التقييم
-التقويم
-البيئة والأدوات والإمكانيات التى تساعد الطالب على الإبداع والتفوق.

طبعا كل نقطة تحتاج إلى تفصيل وإلى إيضاح ولكن بعد ردك....نلتقى بعد الفاصل


----------



## alaa_1986 (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ...
دكتورة شكرا لكي على الموضوع المفيد والمهم .. أنهيت دراستي وتخرجت ليس من فترة طويلة يمكنني أن أرجع للوراء سنة  لكي أكون في وسط الأجواء وكأنني مازلت طالبة 
من رأيي المتواضع أن طالب العمارة انسان قرر دراسة مجال يجب فيه الاجتهاد والابتكار ليظهر التميز 
* الاهتمام بالأفكار من الطالب على اختلاف مستواه تشعره بالثقة وتدفعه للأمام وبذل المزيد من الجهد
* وعدم تحقير أو اهمال أي فكرة حتى لو كانت مرفوضة تماما ولكن يمكن اقتراح على الطالب انتهاج طريقة أخرى ولكن دون اشعاره بعدم أهمية ما يعمله فاختلاف مستويات الطلاب أمر طبيعي واختلاف أفكارهم أمر جيد يخلق المنافسة والتجديد 
* ان ينتهج (عضو هيئة التدريس) اسلوب تشجيع الطلاب على البحث عن المعلومة والتعب عليها فهذا عن تجربة يفيد كثيرا في استيعاب وتذكر والاستفادة من المعلومة و أسلوب البحث نفسه 
* وأن لا تكون العلاقة بين الطالب وعضو هيئة التدريس أساسها الدرجات والتقييمات وإنما المادة العلمية نفسها وخبرة الأستاذ وآراء الطالب ليكون النتاج أكبر فائدة للجميع 
أعتذر عن الإطالة وبارك الله فيك على الموضوع الجميل والاهتمام وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (9 يوليو 2009)

زميلتي الطموحة شكرا على مشاركتك
وما فهمته منها هو اعتراضك على اسلوب التعامل بين المدرس والطالب
ولكن من اي نقطة؟؟؟؟ انا افضل التحديد.... فمثلا من حق الاستاذ ان يغضب اذا لم يقوم الطالب بواجباته بشكل مقبول,ولكن ليس من حقة توجيه الشتائم مثلا.... وهكذا
فماذا قصدتي بالظبط بالنسبة عندما قلتي:وكنت في حينها انتقد طريقة تدريسها "الوصفية" للطلبة 
وايضا عند قولك: اندهشنا انها لبست من الثوب نفسه وشاركتهم بالنهج "ما المقصود بالنهج هنا"
لا اقصد ان يكون ردي "اعربي" ولكن عزيزتي سردتي لنا القصص من دون تحديد نقاط ثابته
فانا ارجو منك توضيح ما الاسلوب الامثل مثلا لدراسة الوصفية.. وكيف اردت التعامل بينك وبين المعيدة وهكذا.... وشكرا للاهتمام

محمد 2009ردا على قولك "قفي انتي امام طلابك "
الزميل العزيز.... الحمد لله فانا بالفعل اقوم بالوقوف امام طلابي واسالهم مباشرة في اسلوبي وطريقة تدريسي وفي مقومات المادة العلمية وغيرها فعلاقتي بهم ممتازة والحمد لله
وفعلا اقوم بعمل الاستبيانات,, موضوعي هنا ليس قصورا مني او خوفا او خجلا من طلبتي بالعكس
فالحمد لله تربطني بهم علاقة ممتازة تمتد بعد التخرج لمن اراد منهم الى ماشاء الله, ولكني اردت معرفة اراء اكثر ليس عن شخصي ولكن عن القاعدة العريضة....

, وعلى فكرة تقوم الكثير من الجامعات الان بعمل تقييم لعضو هيئة التدريس ومادته العلمية ويوزع بانتظام لوضع اسس تقييمية للاستاذ تؤثر عليه في حالة طلبه للترقية وهذا الاسلوب متبع الان في جامعات مصر الحكومية. وفي جامعات الخليج ايضا حسب ما رأيت بعيني

hafoz79
انا مصرية ولي الفخر والشرف
وادرس في جامعة مصرية حكومية
واباشر التدريس الان في اماكن مختلفة
وشكرا على مداخلتك

الاء
اراءك محددة وواضحة فشكرا لك
فعلا تهميش افكار الطلبة ليس بالاسلوب الجيد... ولقد تعاملت وانا طالبة مع اساتذة اعتمدوا اسلوب السخرية والاستهزاء للنقد , وكان هذا يضايقني كثيرا رغم انني كنت من المتفوقات دائما والحمد لله ولم تكن اعمالي بالسوء لدرجة الاستهزاء ولكن للاسف هذه اساليب البعض
ولكن في موقعي الان احاول تفادي هذه الجزئية باسلوب اخر تعلمته ايضا من اساتذة اخرون وهو الاقناع
وانا معك في ان التشجيع قد واقول قد يفيد احيانا في البحث عن المعلومات ولكن دعينا لا ننكر ان هناك فئة من الطالبة لا تتأثر بهذا التشجيع


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (9 يوليو 2009)

محمد احمد شعير قال:


> مع العلم أن الكثير من الطلاب أما خجولين أو لديهم خوف علي الدرجات أو من المحاضر للتعبير عن أرائهم بصراحة ولذا من الممكن توزيع ورقة رأي للطالب



عذرا سقط ردي سهوا
ولكني اوافقك الراي طبعا وكما قلتم هذا الاسلوب يساهم في نجاح العملية التعليمية في الدول الناجحة علميا ونتمنى ان ينجح في دولنا العربية ايضا ولا يصبح كالكثير مماسبقه "عملية تقليد اعمى وروتين مكرر"

شكرا للجميع المشاركة وسأعود ان شاء الله لتجميع هذه النقاط بعد فترة نقاش كما عهدنا من الزميله العزيزة معمارية سعودية في موضوعاتها السابقة,,, ولها مني كل التحية


----------



## معماريون (9 يوليو 2009)

دكتوة معمارية شكرا لكي على التفاعل
خريجي العمارة السنوات الاخيرة مستواهم المعماري اقل مما كان في السابق
مسكتهم القلم المعماري عليها تحفظ مالسبب

معماريون


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا دكتورة معمارية لحسن ردودك و كذالك جميع المشاركات

هناك نقاط بالنسبة للطلاب و مستوياتهم

- المساوة في التعامل من المدرس علي قدر المستطاع لجميع الطلاب بدون تمييز لأحد.
-المشاريع و الأبحاث المشتركة يتم أختيار طالب مميز مع طالب متعثر فيحصل أتزان و نوع من التعلم 
-عدم عرض تقدير المشاريع قدر المستطاع
في كندا لا يتم عرض الدرجات بين الطلاب حتي بالمدارس وقد يكون هذا مناسب لنا
محتاج بحث و تجريب
- التدرج في أستخدام الكومبيوتر و تطوير الأسكتشات اليدوية حتي التخرج
-ربط خيال الطالب بالواقع نوعا ما


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (9 يوليو 2009)

الاخ معماريون.... ولو ان سؤالك يبعدنا عن موضوع النقاش المطروح
ولكن دعني اسرد لك بعض الاسباب من واقع التجارب

"مسكة القلم" تقريبا في طريقها للانقراض وحل محلها بشكل هستيريsketchup,archecad,freehand-,.......,وغيرها من البرامج الجديدة التي اغرت الطالب بتعلمها والتاعمل بها داخل الكليات
-اعتماد الطلبة حتى في مشاريع الرسومات التنفيذية على الحاسب الالي والاوتوكاد وبالتالي اصبح استخدام القلم معدوم
-البرامج الجديدة قادرة على انتاج القطاعات والواجهات والمناظير والاظهار وحتى ادق التفاصيل المعمارية والتشطيبات..... فلم يعد الطالب يمسك بالقلم لتخيل الكتلة او لعمل تعديلات عليها على الورق
-انا لا ارفض واقع موجود وهو استخدام البرامج لاحقا ف المكاتب وفي تعاملات السوق ولكن من سنوات وانا طالبة كان رسم العمود التوسكاني مثلا بتفاصيله او السلم الحلزوني بالمسطرة ال تي المشهورة وغيرها من الاعمال الدقيقة يتطلب منا الصبر وتكرار المحاولات حتى نصل لنتيجة مقبولة
اما الان ف
erase, undo, redo, clean, strech, scale, rotate 
وغيرها جميعهااوامر جعلت انتاج المخطط المعماري اسهل بكثير,,, وتطورت مهارات المعماري مع الحاسب ولكنها ضعفت بشدة مع الرسم الحر والقدرة على التوضيح باسكتشات
فانا ارى طلبة ف البكالوريوس اسكتشاتهم لاترقى لمستوى طلبة اولى عمارة من عشر سنوات
ولكن العالم يتقدم وللاسف فنحن لا نتقدم معه باتزان.... نحن نقفز قفزات واسعة وتسقط منا اشياء ثمينة لم تسقط من الغرب لتطورها بشكل مدروس وبروية
اما محاكاة جزء على حساب الاخر فهذا من وجهة نظري اقوى اسباب الفشل في اي مجال 
ارجو ان اكون سردت جزء من الواقع المسبب للمشكلة


----------



## معماريون (9 يوليو 2009)

انا لا اقلل من الحاسب والبرامج اللتي تخدم المعماري 
ولكن الاسكتشات شيء اساسي في توالد الافكار والاحساس في النسب

من العجائب اني ارى مهندسين ليس لديه حس معماري الا من خلال الحاسب ماهو السبب
هل هو الممارسه ام ماذا 

الطالب يريد يقدم عمل جاهز بدون تعب
فهل يوجد مواد تطور freehand لدى الطالب


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (9 يوليو 2009)

بعض الكليات بها والبعض لا 
فانا درست مادة الرسم الحر على يد احد اساتذة الفنون الجميلة
ولكن دعني اكون صريحة لم تكن هذه المادة هي سبب التطور
ولكن رغبتي اولا في التطوير 
وثانيا ممارسة الرسم الحر في كل المواد.... حتى اثناء كتابة المحاضرات او اعادة"تبييضها "لاحقا
تطوير التصميم خلال استوديوهات التصميم المعماري وخلال وقت الفراغ
محاولة التواصل دائما وابدا مع اي معماري او استاذ عن طريق الرسم وليس الكلمات
والحمد لله اثر ذلك جيدا على مستواي ومستوى الكثير ممن حولي

ودعني اقول كلمة واضحة
انا لا انكر دور الجامعات في التعليم ولكن احب دائما ان اقول انها تعطي فقط الاسس,, وتفتح الاعين على الاسلوب الصحيح للتعلم وليس التعليم
learning not teaching
والفرق بينهم كبير
ولقد سمعت من الكثير انهم لم يستفيدو من دراستهم ف الجامعة او عدم ارتباط المواد بالسوق
جزء من المقولة صحيح
ولكن ايستطيع احد ان يلم التطور اليومي في اي سوق ليعطيه لطالب... طبعا مستحيل اعطاء شيء من كل شيء هو ما يحدث ف الجامعات 
وكل يطور نفسه على حسب ميوله وعمله لاحقا
وهذا ما يخفى عن معظم طلبة العمارة او غيرهم
وكمثال.... لا يستطيع الاستاذ اعطاء الطلبة في مادة الرسومات التنفيذية كل اساليب العزل المتبعة ف العالم فيجد الطالب في مصر اختلاف عن ممارس المهنة في الرياض او اليمن في الاسلوب والمواد المستخدمة
لايستطيع المدرس ان يحصر اشكال التفاصيل الممكنة لرسم نافورة
ولكنه يعطي الاسس الثابتة واختيار التصميم او مواكبة العصر وذوق العميل هذه مسؤلية الطالب "المعماري لاحقا"

اعتذر عن الاطالة ولكن المواضيع تتشعب


----------



## معماريون (9 يوليو 2009)

نعود الى كرسي الكليه ( كلية العمارة والتخطيط)

كنا نعمل ونسهر الليالي في الكلية والتسليم النهائي
وكان معنا بعض الطلاب ممن الله منعم عليهم وفكرتهم من اول الترم الى البدء في تسليم المشروع
لم يتغير فيها مايشجع على التطوير الا انهم في التسليم النهائي لم يشاركونا العمل في الكلية لكن
ماشاء الله عليهم الرسومات ماتخر الميه !!! 

لكن الحمد لله المعماريين البارزين هم من تمرمطو مع الدكاترة والاقلام والورق وسهر الكلية
ايام حلوة وكان المشرف على مشروع التخرج قبل عشرون عاما دكتور مصري الله يذكرة بالخير اين ما وجه 
اخذت امتياز مع ان المشروع كبير 

تحية اعجاب لاعادتك لنا لايام حلوة


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (10 يوليو 2009)

حقيقة اتعجب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لماذا تقل المشاركات في موضوعات النقاش الهادفة
وتزيد في مواضيع مثل باركولي على مشروع التخرج؟ او بلوكات جديدة للاوتوكاد
من حق الناجح ان يرفع يده كما في الاغنية
كما لا اقلل من اهمية البلوكات فانا شخصيا استفيد منها

ولكن هل الجميع في حالة سلام ورضا عما قدمه اعضاء الهيئات التدريسية لهم خلال مراحل دراستهم؟
اذا صدق هذا الكلام
فتحية تقدير واجلال لكل استاذ في اقسام العمارة الذين نجحوا جميعا في ايجاد حالة السلام مع الطلبة سواء في المعاملة او المقررات

اما اذا كان من باب ... انا خلاص اتخرجت وهيفيد ب ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فمؤكد انشاء الله هيفيد كتير... وان شاء الله ساكون اولهم

فلماذا البخل في ابداء الراي والنقد... هذا لم ولن يقلل من قيمة الاساتذة انما هو رغبة في التحسين والتنقيح والتطوير

عذرا فقد خاب املي بقلة المشاركة
واشكر كل من شارك برأيه... مع وعد مني باذن الله ان الوقت الذي قضيتموه في كتابة المشاركة والتعليق لن يضيع ابدا سدى.... وكل ما اعد به ان أبدأ بنفسي ان شاء الله اولا ... وعلى الله توكلنا 
تحياتي


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (11 يوليو 2009)

أرجو المعذرة أختنا الفاضلة دكتورة معمارية... هذا الموضوع، أراه من المواضيع الأكثر حساسية وأهمية، لأنه يتناول جذر المشكلة التي تعاني منها العمارة العربية بصفة عامة... وعلى قدر سؤالك نحاول أن نرتقي بإجابتنا.

المواضيع الدسمة، لا تهضم بسرعة، بل تحتاج لوقت وتروّي... وبالنسبة لي لا أفوّت مثل هذا النوع من المواضيع، بل إنني لا أخفي عليك سرا، لو قلت لك أنني أفكر فيما طرحته هنا، في كل لحظة سواء كنت أجلس على الطاولة لأصمم أو أقف في زاوية أحد المشاريع التي أشرف على تنفيذها أوجه تعليمات للعمال... لقد اختلط الموضوع مع كل ما أقوم به من أعمال.

وهذا الكلام ليس من باب جبر الخواطر أو المجاملة، بقدر ما هو إحساسي بحجم المسؤولية التي ألقيتها على عاتقنا، لم يسألنا أحد من قبلك رأينا في العملية التعليمية، لهذا لم نفكر نحن في الاجابة... كنا نسشعر المشكلة، ولكن لم يأتي المحفز لطرح الحلول. وذلك لأن العملية التعليمية ليست من اختصاصنا.

وكبداية لم تختمر بعد، أطرح بعض الأفكار غير المرتبة، من خلال واقع تجربة لامستها خلال دراستي بقسم العمارة والتخطيط العمراني، بكلية الهندسة/ جامعة الفاتح:

1- عودنا أحد الأساتذة الأفاضل( أ. علي سعيد قانة) على أن يكون مكتبه مفتوحا لأي حوار معماري يطرحه طلبته أو نشاط طلابي، كان معلما فاضلا، موسوعة في مجالات الفنون التشكيلية، سمته التواضع ورحابة الصدر، إضافة لحسن الاستماع وحسن الرد... وقد ظلت هذه صفاته حتى آخر لحظة في حياته- فقد كانت آخر زيارة لنا إلى بيته، قبل وفاته بثلاثة أيام. وهذا يعني أن العلاقة معه تواصلت ولم تنقطع... كان يعد لنا الشاي ويقدمه بيديه في مرسمه، وأذكر أن أحد زملائنا طلب منه في سرية أن لا يضع لنا السكر في الشاي، ليختبر ردود أفعالنا... لقد عشنا معه أياما لن تنس ما حييت، اجتمع فيها الرأي والفكر والمبدأ والموقف... وهو الذي أوصانا بأن يكون لنا موقفا من هذه الحياة بغض النظر عما يدور فيها من أمور فوق طاقتنا... نسأل الله العلي القدير أن يتغمده بواسع رحمته، وأن يلحقه بالصالحين.

*هذا هو المعلم الذي نفتقد ونريده في جامعاتنا.
*

2_ أستاذين آخرين (أ. أحمد انبيص، أ. مصطفى المزوغي)، عودونا على التحفيز الذاتي من خلال تحويل المادة إلى مجال للإبداع والتنافس الشريف لاستخراج أفضل ما عندنا من مهارات وقدرات إبداعية... كانا طالبين بنفس القسم قبل عودتهما كأستاذين حاصلين على درجة الماجستير، التي ظلا يدرّسان بها لسنوات عدة، قبل أن تتاح لهما فرصة تحضير رسالة الدكتوراه... معهما أصبح القسم شعلة من النشاط والإبداع والتفاعل، ومعهما بدأ كل طالب يستشعر أهميته وقدرته على الإتيان بأفضل ما يمكنه الإتيان به... معهما بدأنا نشعر أن هناك تروسا صدئة في أدمغتنا من قلة إعمال التفكير بها، ومعهما أصبحنا نشعر بها وهي تقاوم الصدأ لتبدأ في الحراك رويدا رويدا، ولا يأتي نهاية الفصل الدراسي وإلا وأدمغتنا تعمل بأقصى طاقتها وبمرونة لم نعهدها فيها من قبل.

وأول ما بادرا به داخل الفصل الدراسي هو/ 
إعادة توزيع المقاعد الدراسية بطريقة مجموعات تلتف حول بعضها البعض، 
السماح بإعداد الشاي داخل الفصل، 
السماح بحرية الحركة والدخول والخروج، 
يهتما كثيرا عندما يسمع أحدهما حوارا أو نقاشا يدور بين طلبته، 

يجعلان مواضيع البحوث التي يطلبانها على شكل مسابقة بين طلبتهم، بحيث يختار كل طالبين جزءا ما من موضوع البحث، وبعد استلام وتقييم البحوث، تعود أحدهما أن يقف في منتصف الفصل ليبدأ في تقييم البحوث: أعلى درجة تحصل عليها الطالبين فلان وعلان، وذلك لأنهما أخذا في الاعتبار كذا وكذا، وهذا ما جعلها يتفوقا... الترتيب الثاني وحصلا عليه الطالبان فلتان وعلتان.... وهكذا يستمر الأمر مع جميع البحوث التي يطلبانها.

أستاذينا هذين لا يركنان البحوث والمشاريع في الرف، بل يحرصان على تقييمها ومراجعتها وإعادتها لطلابهم مع ملاحظات أكثر من قيّمة.

وهما أيضا يحرصان على طرح مواضيع معمارية على شكل" مشكل معماري" وفي عشر دقائق يطلبان من الطلاب تقديم الحل، وبعدها يبدأ تقييم الأفكار المطروحة، وتبيان أفضيلة كل حل عن الآخر... ثم يطرحان مشكل آخر ويبحثان عن الحل بين طلابهم.

معلوماتهما دائما تواكب المستجدات، يدعمانها بوسائل الإبضاح المختلفة... يشجعان على حرية الرأي والفكر ويحترمان أفكار طلابهم ويؤكدان عليها.

إعتادا على زيارة طلبتهم حتى في ساعات متأخرة من الليل لمناقشتهم وتفقد أحوالهم والحديث معهم في أمور تهم المهنة وممارستها، وشجون العمارة ومشاكلها. 

كما أنهما لا يهملان أبدا تلك الاحتفالية التي يقيمانها لطلابهم عند نهاية الفصل الدراسي، تعرض خلالها مشاريع المادة، ويتم استدعاء الضيوف وأولياء الأمور والأساتذة والطلاب لزيارة المعرض وتقييم المشاريع. ودائما هناك إبداع في إخراج المشاريع وتنسيق المعرض يستخرجانه من طلابهم بدعمهم وتحفيزهم على تقديم الأفضل. ولا ينسى أحدهما أن يقدم لكل طالب تقييما شخصيا منه، حول تجربته العلمية خلال الفصل الدراسي.

لا يغيبان عن نشاطات طلاب القسم، يشاركونهم العمل قبل طرح الأفكار والتوجيهات.

حملا على عاتقيهما هم الارتقاء بالعملية التعليمية في ليبيا... وتفوق أستاذنا أحمد انبيص بخلقه الرفيع وتواضعه الجم، وحرصه الدائم على مصلحة الطالب، دون أن يكون ذلك على حساب الموضوعية والأمانة العلمية... أسأل الله لهما دوام الصحة والعافية. وأن يجازيهم عنا خير الجزاء. وأن لا يحرمنا من فضلهم، وسنظل مهما كبرنا تلاميذا في مدرستهم.

وهما أول من رفعا شعارا، خطته يداي بطلب منهما في أحد المعارض بالقسم، ولا زلت حتى هذه اللحظة استرشد به، آلا وهو:

*" نحو عمارة تنتمي إلينا".*​

*كم هو عظيم هذا الأستاذ، الذي ينذر أمثاله في أيامنا هذه، إنه المحفز على الإبداع ضمن دائرة الأصالة، وليس الملقن لمعلومات عفا عنها الزمن، ولا ترتبط مع الواقع في شئ.*


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (11 يوليو 2009)

الاخ جمال المشرف القدير
عودتنا دائما على المشاركات المتميزة
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا
اولا: بالنسبة لطرح الموضوع فقد اخذ مني ايضا وقتا ومازال لمحاولة تبسيط المشكلة وتحديد الحلول
وهذا ما تعودناه من البحث العلمي

وقبل ان اتحدث عن التفاصيل... فلقد اثرانا الحديث عن اساتذتك,,, ولكل منا بالتاكيد ذكريات متميزة لاساتذة متميزين في الخلق والعلم,,, وبمجرد تذكرهم لا ننساهم من الدعاء سواء احياء او اموات.... 
وانا ارى ان هذه النتيجة من اجمل مايخرج بها الاستاذ من التعليم واكثر من الطالب ايضا
فسماع كلمة مديح او شكر او دعاء من الطالب اذا قابل استاذه او خابره,,,,, تعيد اليه حالة من الرضا والسعادة لا توصف وهذا ما اشعر به مع طلبتي ... 
فجزا الله كل من ترك بصمة علمية او منهجية او اخلاقية واجتماعية من اساتذتنا خير الجزاء

واعود للموضوع ... فلقد شعرت بضرورة تقسيم الموضوع لتشعب الاراء والردود
ومنها ارى ان تقسم الاراء والطلبات من الاساتذه الى جزئين يعتمدان على المادة العلمية

وبالتالي ساعمل على تقسيم مايحتاجه الطالب الى 3 اتجاهات" مطلوب من اساتذه المواد النظري, مطلوب من اساتذة مواد الرسم والتصميم, مطالب عامة من حيث المعاملة "
وسابدأ اليوم ببعض الطلبات واتمنى من الجميع المشاركة والاستكمال وبعدها ننتقل للمطالب الثانية فالثالثة تباعا ان شاء الله ليأخذ كل جزء وقته بالحوار

فهناك اساتذة المواد النظرية:
كنظريات وتاريخ العمارة,النقد,التحكم البيئي,الاضاءة والصوتيات .............ز الخ
وهنا ارى ان هناك بناء على اراء الزملاء المشاركين عدة طلبات واسمحوا لي باعادة صياغتها باختصار
*-
تبني اسلوب شيق لتدري المادة يعتمد اولا على البرامج الحاسوبية الجديدة التي تعطي تشويق وتجذب الانتباه.... والتخلي عن الاسلوب القديم المتبع بالالقاء او التلقين والكتابة
-محاولة جذب انتباه الطلبة اثناء المحاضرة بطرح امثلة علمية او اختبارات تقييمية بسيطة لاعادة تنشيط العقول "غالبا اسلوب التلقين في هذه المواد يبعث على الاسترخاء والسرحان"
-فتح باب المناقشة في عدة نقاط خلال المحاضرة حتى لا تصبح المعلومات في اتجاه واحد
-ان تكون الواجبات المفروضة بسيطة وتعتمد على التعبير الصوري او الرسم وليس الشرح المطول بحيث لا تزيد هذه الفروض عن صفحة او اثنين
-اعطاء درجات للتفكير الابداعي لايصال المعلومة المطلوبة في الفرض وهذا مما يشجع التنافس
-مناقشة الاعمال علنية بين الطلاب اذا سمح الوقت مع تبرير اسباب زيادة او نقص الدرجات... تميز موضوع عن اخر
-تكون الابحاث النظرية المفروضة كمشاريع في هذه المواد تعتمد على التقنيات الجديدة والبرامج الجديدة وليس الاسلوب القديم مثلا في تحديد الظلال والكاسرات
-اضفاء نوع من التغيير على المحاضرات باستضافة ضيوف تميزو مثلا في هذه البرامج لاعطاء شرح مبسط لكيفية استخدام الطالب لها للوصول لاسس العمل بها
-اعطاء فرصة للطالب وتعويده على التعلم الذاتي وليس التلقين عن طريق طرح اساليب جديدة للتصميم الضوئي او الصوتي مثلا وطرح مواقع مثبته للبرامج على الشبكة العنكبوتية وترك الفرصة للطالب ان يتعلم بنفسه مع وجود الاشراف
-اهم ما وجدت انه مفيد وكانت نقطة تساؤل دائم ايام دراستي .... ماذا استفيد من هذه المادة؟؟؟؟
لو عرف السبب بطل العجب
فبمجرد ربط الدراسة النظرية بامثلة حيه معمارية وملاحظة تأثيرها المتبادل على المنتج المعماري تثبت المعلومة لدى الطالب
ويصبح هناك هدف من دراسة المادة النظرية وليس مجرد اضاعة للوقت وجمع درجات
وبالتالي تتم دراسة ما يهمنا كمعماريين ويؤثر على القرار المعماري في المراحل المختلفة,,, اما باقي المعلومات فيتم استعراضها من باب الذكر وليس الحفظ
- المواد النظرية مواد فهم وتحليا واستنتاج وليست مواد حفظ وصم

​*
وللحديث بقية......................................... يتبع


----------



## العيناء (12 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع قيم صراحة ...واسجل متابعتى به ..واشكرك جدا لطرحك الفعال والبناء بنفس الوقت 


الذي قصدت بطريقة التدريس ...ربما هى حالة خاصة بالمهندس الذى كان يدرسنا ..وهو مهندس قدير كفء بنفس الوقت لكن كنت احسه يعقد الامور علينا فى حين انه من الممكن شرحها بطريقة ابسط ....دون ان يشعرنا بصعوبة المادة او تهويل ذلك او شيء من هذا القبيل ...


اما المشكلة التى كنا نعانى منها فى الدراسة واعتقد انها ستبقى على مر الزمان مادام لم ياتى احد ليغير النهج ...هي قتل القدرات او قتل نمو القدرات ووعدم التشجيع على تطورها بداء يسمى التمييز بين الطلبة ...
فالترتيب يكون معروف من قبل التقييم ..فلا يشجع المنافسة الكثيرة ...يكون على اساس الاسماء لا المشروع نفسه...
فى حين انه لايكون فروقات كبيرة بين الطلبة انفسهم ...
قد لا يؤثر على كل الطلبة ذلك ...الا انه يؤثر على شريحة كبيرة منهم ...
وللحديث بقية باذن الله


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2009)

> قتل القدرات ووعدم التشجيع على تطورها بداء يسمى التمييز بين الطلبة


 
ليس لي درية كافية بعلم النفس و طرق التدريس
ولكن عندنا وخصوصا كليات الهندسة أهتمام هيئة التدريس بالناحية العلمية دون النفسية

ومشاركاتي السابقة بها بعض الحلول من وجهة نظري كطالب سابق

وأحب أن أضيف 
- يمكن عند مناقشة الاعمال علنية بين الطلاب 
يتم التركيز علي بعض المشاريع لطلاب تمكنوا من تحقيق تقدم في مستوي عن مشاريعهم السابقة

- عرض مراحل تطور أفكار مشاريع الطلاب أو لأي مشاريع أخري و أسباب التطوير


----------



## إسلام علي (13 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً*

ماشاء الله دكتورة أحييك على عملك هذا فقليل هم من الدكاترة والمدرسين من يهتمون بالطلبة 

أنا مهندس مدني خريج 2007 

والحقيقة أنا كنت مرشح بقوة من كل زملائي لأن أكون معيد بعد التخرج ,,, لكن في الحقيقة صُدمت ـ وأي صدمة ـ بالواقع ,,, وتخرجت بتقدير مقبول 62 % على ما أذكر 

والسبب عدة أشياء من جملتها المدرسين أنفسهم ,,, ففارق كبير بين المدرسين في الثانوية العامة ـ أقصد الدروس الخصوصية طبعاً فمدرسين المدرسة لم يعد أحد يهتم بهم للأسف ـ وبين دكاترة الجامعة ,,, 

وللتفصيل /

دكتور الجامعة لا أستطيع تصنيفه لأن كل دكتور وشخصيته المستقلة لكن سأسرد نماذج للجيد والغير جيد

من دكاترة الجامعة التي أحببتهم من له خلق في التعامل مع الطالب وليس في خلفيته النفسية أن من أمامه هو تحت امرته إن يشأ يسقطه وإن يشأ ينجحه , لا بل هو أبوه أو أخوه الكبير

وأيضاً من لا يبخل بالمعلومة وينشغل بعمله الخاص أما الطلبة فلا يعتبرهم شيء هامشي

ثالثاً من المحبوبين الذين قابلتهم هم الدكاترة المتمرسون والخبراء في مجالهم , وليس فقط دكتور تنفس الصعداء بعد الدكتوراة وتفرغ لأولاده وأمواله و و ,,, لا بل يواصل تزويد نفسه بالعلم ومراجعته والتمرس فيه ,,, 

دكتور الجامعة المحبوب هو من يضع قوانين الجامعة تحت قدمه إذا تعارضت مع الشرع ,,, وهذا قابلته كثيراً فجزاهم الله خيراً ,

وعلى النقيض رأيت نماذج أعوذ بالله ,,, رأيت مرة دكتور أهان طالب على الملأ بسبب أن الطالب كان يعمل مسابقة شرعية بجوائز رمزية بين المحاضرات !! ,,, 

سبحان الله بدلاً من أن يعتب على الشباب الذي يسير بجوار البنات في الطرقات أو يجلس بجاورهن في المدرجات ذهب ليهين طالب متدين أمام الجميع لا لشيء إلا لأنه يعمل مسابقة دينية استغلالا للوقت الضائع !! :59:

وهناك من هذه النوعية التي يلعنها الطلبة كثيراً بمجرد أن يدير وجهة عنها !!

بالنسبة للمعيدين فهناك نماذج رائعة حقيقة لا يجزيهم عن عملهم بحق إلا الله , لا يبخلون بمعلومة أو درس ولو حتى في غير الأوقات الرسمية للفصول , ولا يعاملون الطلبة من برج عاجي بالعكس بل كأصدقاء ,,, 

وربما يتحالف المعيد مع الطالب ضد الدكتور ! وأنا رأيتها , أي نعم بشكل غير علني لكن بالسر ,,,

وعلى الجانب الآخر رأيت من زملائنا من كان يصاحبنا ويحدثنا ويخوض معنا حتى إذا أصبح معيد صار يرمقنا من بعيد !! فسبحان الله خالق النفوس :59:

وآخر شيء أحب أحكيه هو ما حصل معي في مشروع تخرجي ,,, استلمت المشروع وهو كان برج سكني مكون من 11 طابق , وكان الدكتور المشرف علي لا يحضر الحصص المخصصة للمشروع !

فقلنا لعله سيكثف نشاطه معنا لكن في آخر السنة ,,,

وكل زملائنا يحضروا حصصهم ويخرجون يتناقشون وأنا لا أفهم شيء مما يقولون فالدكتور العزيز عندنا لا يحضر ,,, 

ولكن بعد مدة حضر ,,, فجلس مع كل طالب 10 دقائق !!! والله صدقاً !! قولوا لي ماذا ستغني 10 دقائق ؟! ,,, 

المهم مرة يحضر و ثلاث مرات لا يحضر والتي يحضر تكون 10 دقائق وهكذا على مدار الترم ,,, :86:

لكن المفاجأة ليست هذه فقط ,,, تغيب أحد الدكاترة من زملاءه مرة فاتصل عليه وقال له تول أمر طلابي اليوم ,,, فتركنا وراح لهم !! 

وبعد ما خرجوا قلت لهم "ايه رأيكم في الدكتور بتاعنا ؟!!" , طبعاً بسخرية لأني أعرف الحال :d

لكن فوجئت إنهم إنهالوا في الثناء عليه وعلمنا وفهمنا وجلس مع كل واحد منا ساعة كاملة يشرح ويوضح ويصلح و و و ,,, لم أصدق لكن بعد ذلك صدقت ,,,:10:

 ولكم أن تفسروا أنتم لم فعل هو ذلك :59:

الآن وضح الأمر لم تحصلت على تقدير "مقبول" ؟؟؟ 

بسبب الإحبااااااااااااااااااااااااط ,,,:73:

آسف للإطالة ولا أنسى أن أدعوك يا دكتورتنا الكريمة أن تحثي الدكاترة الأفاضل مثلك من كل تخصص لمشاركتنا مشاغلنا وأمورنا في هذا الملتقى الراقي لنستفيد من علمهم وخلقهم

والسلام عليكم

هذه صور سردتها بشكل متواضع لعلها توصل لحضرتك فائدة ما ,,,


----------



## العيناء (13 يوليو 2009)

> -اهم ما وجدت انه مفيد وكانت نقطة تساؤل دائم ايام دراستي .... ماذا استفيد من هذه المادة؟؟؟



بالضبط هذه نقطة مهمة جدا تجعل الطالب يهتم بالمادة اكثر اى ربطها بسوق العمل وتطبيقات عليها ...




> السبب عدة أشياء من جملتها المدرسين أنفسهم ,,, ففارق كبير بين المدرسين في الثانوية العامة ـ أقصد الدروس الخصوصية طبعاً فمدرسين المدرسة لم يعد أحد يهتم بهم للأسف ـ وبين دكاترة الجامعة ,,,


هناك فارق كبير بين المدرسة والجامعة فالاخيرة نطاقها اوسع واكبر تتناسب مع النمو العقلى والتفكير للطالب نفسه ...........اما بخصوص الدروس الخصوصيىة قد تختلف الامور من بلد لاخر الا انى نهائيا لا اقتنع بها ... اشعر بانها عبء اسري يستطيع الطالب تعويض ذلك بجهده الخاص ..

..............



> الحقيقة أنا كنت مرشح بقوة من كل زملائي لأن أكون معيد بعد التخرج ,,, لكن في الحقيقة صُدمت ـ وأي صدمة ـ بالواقع ,,, وتخرجت بتقدير مقبول 62 % على ما أذكر


بالفعل صدمة كبيرة جدا جدا جدا ....


----------



## د.سعد الجميلي (23 يوليو 2009)

الاخت الدكتورة المعماري:
ماذا يريد الطالب من استاذه يمكن حصرها في النفاط التالية:

ان يكون مبدعا في ايصال المعلومة الى الطالب باسلوب مرن ومحبب وبدون بيروقراطية.
ان لايكون انانيا في انتقاء المعلومات التي يريد ايصالها الى الطالب ، فالطالب ليس منافسا له في سوق العمل وعليه ان يحيط بالطالب بكل المعلومات المتعلقة بالموضوع.
ان يكون وخاصة في العمارة ومتواصلا مع الطوحات الجديدة في العمارة وان لايكتفي بالمعلومات التي تعلمها واعتاد عليها في سنين الدراسة القديمة.
والنقطة المهمة والتي تغطي كل النقاط وخاصة لطلبة الدراسات العليا::::: هو قيام الاستاذ بتزويد الطالب كل مايمتلك عن موضوع دراسة الطالب(البحث) من مصادر ومراجع قبل الطلب من الطالب ان يجلب او يقرا كذا وكذا...على الاستاذ اعادة صياغة عقل الباحث وتهذيبه وتمحوره حول موضوع البحث.
على الاستاذ والطالب ان يشكلوا وحدة لاخراج البحث وصيغته وليس ان يصبح البحث من مهمة الطالب فقط.
وهنالك الكثير من البحوث انتهت بدون فائدة علمية ولا تطبيقية وذهبت الى سلة المهملات بسبب اهمال وعدم تعاون الطرفين.

وشكرا


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (23 يوليو 2009)

يسعدني أن أبادر إلى شكر الدكتور سعد الجميلي، على هذه المشاركة الجميلة في طرحها والعميقة في معناها، وهي تمثل شجاعة أخرى من أستاذ جامعي تضاف إلى شجاعة دكتورة معمارية في طرحها لهذا الموضوع.

قبل أن أقوم بتثبيت هذا الموضوع، أحب أن أوجه الدعوة للدكتور سعد الجميلي للمشاركة والمساهمة برأيه وخبرته في هذا الموضوع أيضا، للدكتورة معمارية/
*البحث العلمي وواقع العمارة..... كيفية الخروج بالبحث للتفعيل*
على الرابط التالي: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72205.html


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (23 يوليو 2009)

هناك بعض النقاط التي أحب أن أضيفها للموضوع وهي/
1- تخصيص فترات متكررة للزيارات الميدانية للمشاريع الهندسية والمباني التاريخية ذات القيمة المعمارية والجمالية، والأهم زيارة المدن القديمة، وتقديم الشروحات حول مفوماتها التخطيطية والمعمارية والفنية.
2- ربط المشاريع الدراسية بالواقع، فهذا الأمر فيه تحفيز أكثر على طرح الحلول الإبداعية الواقعية. وربط الطالب بمشاكل الواقع.


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (24 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لكل من يساهم في اثراء الموضوع
د.سعد الجميلي
bishr
الطموحة
محمد احمد شعير
وشكرا للمشرف م.جمال على تثبيت الموضوع
وارى امكانية اضافة هذه النقطةفي البحث المقترح في موضوع البحث العلمي
وفي انتظار المزيد من المشاركات


----------



## حسام عبدالله (27 يوليو 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ردا على السؤال المطروح من قبل دكتورة معمارية عن ماذا يحتاج الطالب من عضو هيئة التدريس الخص ما اود قولة في النقاط التالية:
1- يجب ان يكون عضو هيئة التدريس متمكن من المادة التي يدرسها لينال اعجاب واحترام الطالب
2- يجب ان يكون لدية القدرة على توصيل المعلومات بطريقة سلسة ودون تعقيد واستخدام اساليب التدريس الحديثة من اشراك الطالب وتفعيلة طول مدة المحاضرة وفي هذا الجانب اعتقد انة يجب ان يتم تاهيل عضو هيئة التدريس بدورات متخصصة ومكثفة في اساليب التدريس لان المعاناة الحقيقية عندما ياتي عضو هيئة تدريس انسان متميز ومتمكن ولكن لا يستطيع توصيل المعلومة بالشكل المطلوب.
3- الاخلاق الحميدة والشعور الابوي تجاة الطلبة والذي يخلق الحب والاحترام مع الطلبة.
4- الابتعاد قدر الامكان عن التدريس النظري البحت وربط المادة التعليمية بما يحيط بالطالب ليسهل الفهم والتصور ومن هنا تاتي اهمية الرحلات العلمية للاماكن التاريخية وزيارة المؤسسات وخلافة.
5- تفعيل الساعات المكتبية لعضو التدريس بحيث يستفيد منها الطالب والالتزام بها من قبل عضو هيئة التدريس.
6- ربط الطالب بشكل مباشر ودائم بما هو جديد من خلال المجلات العلمية والكتب وتشجيع الطالب على الذهاب للمكتبة وعدم التقيد بكتاب text book.

بالاضافة لما سبق اود التحدث في جزئية تخص الطالب هنالك مشكلة حقيقية يواجهها الطالب في الجامعة انة ينتقل من جو المدرسة والتي يعتمد فيها بشكل اساسي على المدرس الى جو الجامعة والتي يكون فيها مطالب بجهد اكبر والاعتماد على النفس اكثر بكثيير وهنا تبدا المشكلة لذلك انا ارى بان التعليم في الوطن العربي غير ممنهج بمعنى ان اساليب التدريس في المدارس يجب ان تتغير لما فية مصلحة الطالب وتحصيلة وان تكون متوافقة مع اساليب التدريس في الجامعات لكي لا يصدم الطالب بالاضافة الى تعود الطالب على اسلوب البحث يخلق المبدعين والمتميزين في مراحل مبكرة من اعمارهم
وللحديث بقية


----------



## cadeau (3 أغسطس 2009)

د.سعد الجميلي قال:


> 4- والنقطة المهمة والتي تغطي كل النقاط وخاصة لطلبة الدراسات العليا::::: هو قيام الاستاذ بتزويد الطالب كل مايمتلك عن موضوع دراسة الطالب(البحث) من مصادر ومراجع قبل الطلب من الطالب ان يجلب او يقرا كذا وكذا...على الاستاذ اعادة صياغة عقل الباحث وتهذيبه وتمحوره حول موضوع البحث.
> 5- على الاستاذ والطالب ان يشكلوا وحدة لاخراج البحث وصيغته وليس ان يصبح البحث من مهمة الطالب فقط.
> وهنالك الكثير من البحوث انتهت بدون فائدة علمية ولا تطبيقية وذهبت الى سلة المهملات بسبب اهمال وعدم تعاون الطرفين.
> 
> ...


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (3 أغسطس 2009)

أخي الكريم/ الديكوراتي

بداية يسعدني الترحيب بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب، ونتمنى أن نرى منك دائما مشاركات فاعلة ومؤثرة ... لقد قرأت مشاركاتك هذه، ورأيت أحد أمرين:
الأول/ إذا كنت تقصد من هذه المشاركة التنويه إلى معاني تتعلق بطبيعة الموضوع أو المشاركات، وربطها بهذه الحكم، فأرجو التوضيح، حتى يستفيد الجميع.

والثاني/ إذا كانت هذه المشاركة مستقلة عن طبيعة الموضوع، فأنصحك أن تفتح صفحة جديدة، وتضع بها هذه المشاركة، حتى تتحصل على تعليقات خاصة بموضوعك هذا ويستفيد الجميع من هذه الحكم، فهي جد قيمة... وأفضل أن تنقل مشاركتك إلى الملتقى العام، فطبيعة هذه المشاركة، تتناسب مع الملتقى العام.

وسأقوم بحذف مشاركتك هنا حرصا على عدم تداخل المواضيع مع بعضها البعض.


----------



## نهالة (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكى يا دكتورة لانك اثرت نقطة مهمة جدا لان اسلوب التدريس عندنا فى قسم العمارة سىء للغاية وللاف بيطلع طالب العمارة مش فاهم حاجة خالص:11::86::63:


----------



## مهندسة ديمة (5 أغسطس 2009)

احب ان اثير المواضيع التالية حيث اعادني هذا الموضوع الى ذكريات الدراسة والالامها 
1- ممكن طلاب عمارة الي عم بدرسو هسا يأيدوني الي عم بسير ان ازا اسطع اسم طالب في سنة اولى الاساتذة سنة ورا سنة بظل هو متميز لانو دكتور بوصي دكتور وتانين بحاولو يلحقو فيه ممكن في سنة اولى كان هل استاذ متحيز ليش ما نعطي غيره فرصة بس الي بسير ان عمارة بتعتمد على مزاجية عضو هيئة التدريس ومن هون الطلاب بقسم العمارة بحسو بظلم مو متل الاقسام التانية واحد زائد واحد يساوي اتنين خصوصا بمادة التصميم الى كتير من طلاب اثبتو نجاح باهر بعد تخرج وسجلو اسمائهم مع انهم ما كانو الاوائل في التصميم
2-عضو هيئة تدريس لازم يعتمد منهج معين واضح لجميع في طريقة تدريسه يعني نظام معين في شرح وتوزيع العلامات بحيث ازا طلب بحث علمي معين تكون كل نقطة الها علامتها ازا انقص طالب احدا اهداف بحث لسبب ما تلقاء نفسه بعرف علامته 
3- خلق حوافز عامل مهم لانجاح العملية التدريسية بقصد خلق جو اشبه باجواء العمل لذا عضو التدريس الذي لم يمارس المهنة في اسواق العمل لا انصح ان يسمح له بتدريس اي مادة معمارية ساء تطبيقية او نظرية وغالبا ما يترتب على افتقار عضو هيئة التدريسية لممارسة المهنة فجوة يورثها لطلابه عندما يتخرجون ينصدمون بمقدار البعد بين نظريات العمارة في الجامعة والحياة العملية وحتى لو حضر مهندسين من خارج اعضاء هيئة التدريس لتقييم اعمال الطلاب فهذا ايضا غير كافي


----------



## فارس فرسان العرب (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
احييكم علي هذا الموضوع الشيق الذي اري انه لن يخرج عن نقطة الحوار فقط لا غير ولكني اردت ان اشارك فيه بتجربتي في مرحلة التعليم المعماري .
اولا لو نظرنا الي الكورسات التي تبني الطالب المعماري ليصبح مهندس معماري قوي هي التصميم المعماري ومادة الانشاء المعماري التي مر علينا عدة سنوات في الكليه دون ان نعرف ما هي فائدتها ولا فائدة ماده مثل التكييف مثلا او الصوتيات او تاريخ العماره او العلوم الانسانيه او فالمفروض ان كل المواد التي ادرسها في مراحل التعليم تخدم التصميم المعماري وكذلك مادة الانشاء المعماري حتي يخرج المشروع في النهايه علي التصميم الصحيح وعلي اكمل وجه ممكن
فمادة الانشاء المعماري كنا ندرس تفاصيل الابواب الخشبيه دون ان نراها فننقلها من الكتب او نفونسها من اصدقائنا حتي يتسني لنا الحضور دون معرفة ما هي الاستفاده مما نفعله 
واذا نظرنا الي كمية التفاصيل التي يطلبونا منا كالبرجوله واحواض الزهور والمقاعد الخشبيه وغيرها من التفاصيل ننقلها من الكتب حتي او من التفاصيل الموجوده علي النت دون ان ندري ما الفائده مما نفعل
والغريب ان هذه الماده هي اساس تنفيذ مبني علي الطريقه الهندسيه الصحيحه واخراج لوحه هندسيه يتم تنفيذ المبني من خلالها .
فخرجنا الي السوق لنري الابواب التي درسناها والقطاعات التي رسمناها بامعادله الصعبه
فمثلا لم ندرس في هذه الماده كيفية استلام بند معين غير اللي دكتور الماده كان بيحكيه لنا عن طريق تجربته في المواقع وكذلك المواقف اللي بتحصل في التسليم .
اما مادة التكييف فمثلا الطبيعي لي كمعماري ان ادرس علاقة التكييف بالمنشا الذي اقوم بعمل تصميم له وما هي النقاط التي اضعها في ااعتباري عند التصميم وكذلك الفراغ عن طريق دراسه عقلانيه سلسه وبسيطه 
لكن الدكتور يدخل وف ايده شوية معادلات يدخل يرزعهم ويخرج واخر السنه يجيب شوية مسائل نحلهم ونخرج وكاننا لم ندرس ماده اسمها تكييف
تاريخ العماره كنا ندرسها علي انها مادة تاريخ مع الاختلاف اننا كنا نري مساقط افقيه ووجهات لكن انا اري مثلا ناخذ التاريخ الفرعوني ونعمل مشروع تصميم فررعوني لنري ما الفائده التي استفدها من النسب الفرعونيه والتصميمات الفرعونيه . والروماني وغيرها والاغريقي والاسلامي وغيرها
تغيرت مادة تاريخ العماره وصارت تاريخ اسلامي وقمنا بجوله لمسجد السلطان حسن والرفاعي وابن طولون وغيرهم وصورناهم وقدمنا بحث عن تاريخ المساج وشوية صور دون ان نعرف كيف استفيد من العناصر الاسلاميه في التصميمي العصري .
فكما تري كل ماده منفصله عن الاخري دون رغم ان كل المواد تصب في مصلحة شئ واحد فقط التصميمي المعماري 
فخرجنا الي السوق لنقوم بعمل تصميمات خليط بين الروماني والفرعوني والحديث
لتري الدروه فرعوني والمدخل روماني ومن الداخل تصميم حديث .
لاننا لم ندرس العماره بطريقه منهجيه وانما درسناها بطريق تاريخيه وبطريقه شخصيه وبطريق همجيه .
وارجوا ان يكون تعليقي قريبا من الحقيقه .


----------



## ياسر رشاد (27 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير يا باشمهندسين 

بجد موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## يا زمن (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ...

صراحة موضوع جداً مثير 

أنا أدرس في جامعة صنعاء

من وجهة نظري كطالب معماري نريد من الدكاترة أكثر من مجرد توجيه عام 
يعني يقولو لنا اطلعوا.... شوفو مشاريع....
طيب نحن لما نطلع ونشوف مشاريع لعدم خبرتنا يا إما نشف المشروع زي ما هو أو نمر عليه مرور الكرام ....
وشيء مهم هو أننا نريد أن نرى الدكتور أو الأستاذ يشتغل قدامنا .... نشوف خطوطه ... طريقته في التفكير ... والتعبير ... هو في النهاية قدوة لنا نريد أن نرى قدوتنا الذي يعلمنا كيف هو يعمل أصلاً.... كيف يبدأ في التصميم
وأيضاً نريد محاضرات عن مشاريع عالمية ومعماريين كبار
ونقطة أخرى : محاضرات التصميم تفتقر عندنا لأي مادة يعطيها الدكتور ... فهي تقتصر على عرض مشاريع الطلاب وانتقادها ... وانا أرى أنه لا يكفي بل نريد محاضرات متنوعة بين كل مدة ومدة..
حاجة أخرى ... ما نشوف الدكتور إلا يادوب في القاعة 5 دقايق على انفراد .. لا نشعر أنه كافي البته أيضاً نريد أن نمضي وقت أكثر مع الدكتور أو الأستاذ حتى ناخذ عليه وهو حتى يفهمنا فكل طالب له طريقته في التفكير فيستحيل أن تعامل الجميع سواء فهي ليست مواد للحفظ أو 1 +1 =2 بل على العكس الشخصية لكل طالب تلعب دور 
فعندما يكون الدكتور غائب عن ذهنه تماماً شخصية الطالب وكيف يفكر يصعب عليه مساعدته


----------



## الديكوراتي (6 سبتمبر 2009)

<P>الموضوع جد خطير ويحتاج إلى إسقاطات علمية ومدروسة ، ولا ينبغي أن يستهان به بأن يكتفي كل واحد أن يقول رأيه وحسب ولكن ينبغي أن تسلط على هذا الموضوع أدق ميكروسكوبات الدراسة الحية وأن ينهج كل واحد يحب أن يشارك في هذا الموضوع نهج الباحث الدارس ،،،، </P>
<P>والحقيقة أنا - على جهلي - أعد له عدة وكنت أبحث وأفرأ في هذا الموضوع منذ فترة ودونت فيه بعض التدوينات والاستدلالات وسوف أكملها إن شاء الله وأطرحها عليكم للمناقشة ،، </P>
<P> </P>
<P>ولكن إسمحو لي بتعليق صغير خارج الموضوع وإن كان لصيقا به وإن أغضبكم لكني أشهد الله تعالى أني أبتغي به وجه الله تعالى وهو : </P>
<P>إن تحية الإسلام ليست كما أوردتم ( <FONT color=red>س</FONT><FONT color=black>لام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ) </FONT></P>
<P>وإنما هي كما أخبر الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم : (<FONT color=red>السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ) </FONT></P>
<P><FONT color=#ff0000>ربما يكون سقط سهوا لكن كان لابد من التنويه ،،،،،، سامحوني </FONT></P>
<P><FONT color=blue>مهندس ديكور / محمد جاد</FONT></P>


----------



## نسمة النيل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير وكل عام والاخت دكتورة معمارية بخير ومشكورة علي طرح هذا الموضوع​يبدو أن انقطاعي عن المنتدى في الفترة السابقة حرمني من المشاركة في هذا الموضوع الحيوي والذي جذبني كثيرا ولكن سألحق بالركب فانا واحده من أولئك الذين يبحثون عن النقاش في هذا الموضوع نسبة لمعايشتي هذا ​الأمر طالبة ,أستاذه ومن هنا سأدير شريط ذاكرتي قليلا للوراء فعندما كنت طالبة كنت أري واسمع عن بعض منها سأذكره​ 1-أسلوب النقد المستفز من قبل بعض الأساتذة كان يضايق الكثير ولو انه أحيانا قد يأتي بفائدة واثر ايجابي كاجتهاد الطالب أكثر احتراسا من إن يكون بؤرة استفزاز من قبل الأستاذ هذا في المواد العملية او في حلقات النقد المختصة بالتصميم المعماري​2- الروتين القاتل في المواد النظرية يجعل الطالب يمل كثيرا​3-قد لا يعرف الطالب أحيانا ما هي أهمية المادة ولا يستسيغها بتاتا وكيف يمكنه أن يربط بينها وبين ما هو واقع مطبق وملموس​تعليقي هنا :​· الرسم عموما يرتبط لحد كبير بسيكولوجية الطالب أو المعماري وعلي الأستاذ أن يساعد طلابه علي ذلك في تعامله لينعكس بصوره إيجابيه علي نفسية الطالب ويتقبل أفكاره
· حلقات النقد وحضور الضيوف أو الزيارات الميدانية سواء في المواد النظرية أو العملية يجعل الأفكار تتبلور وتكون أكثر إدراكا للطالب و يكسر قليلا من الروتين بالنسبة للمواد النظرية
· لا بد من إن يكون الأستاذ متمكن من المادة وان تكون ضمن تخصصه حتى يستطيع أن يقدم فيها الكثير ​


----------



## نسمة النيل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

ساواصل في الموضوع فانا مازلت ادير شريط زكرياتي​أما أنا كطالبة ماجستير اخترت نظام الكورس والبحث التكميلي في نيله وكانت هنالك بعض النقاط لم تعجبني رغم أنها لا تتعلق بكيفية تعامل الأستاذ مع الطالب من حيث المضمون ولكنها ترتبط بعملية الأخذ والعطاء في​ التحصيل الأكاديمي ​1- عدم مواكبة الأستاذ للحاضر والمستقبل تجعله لا يقدم للطالب الكثير وهذا الأمر كان يضايقني عند ما أجد أساتذة محاضراتهم لم يحصل لها أي جانب من جوانب التحديث2​2 أسلوب المناقشة والسمنارات مع الحضور من طلبه و أساتذة يضيف الكثير للطلاب ويجعلنا نتشوق اكثر لها وهذا منهج المحاضرات في الدراسات العليا-​تعليقي هنا:​ لابد أن يكون أستاذ هندسة العمارة مواكب لكل ما هو جديد ​أسلوب السمنارات يمكن أن يكون هناك القليل من وإتباع الأستاذ في البكالوريوس لها في المواد النظرية ليكسر الروتين ويضيف للطالب الكثير مت بحث ومنهجيه وغيره​​


----------



## نسمة النيل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

​سأتابع أنا كمساعد تدريس كانت لدي بعض الملاحظات بشان تفهم الطالب أو كيفية تلقي الأستاذ للمحاضرة​عدم إتباع الأستاذ لمنهجية معينة في المادة قد يعيق من فهم الطالب للمادة
عدم إخضاع الأستاذ لدورات تدريبيه والتي تمكنه من أن يبع منهجا واضحا في إلغاء محاضراته وفهرسته مواضيعها تجعل الطالب يربط بين جميع المحاضرات ويدرك أهميتها المتكاملة
 اختلاف أسلوب الأساتذة من محاضرين و مساعدو تدريس وعدم إتباعهم لمنهج واحد في كيفية أسلوب النقد او النقاط التي يرتكز عليها تجعل الطالب حائرا وان كان أحيانا قد يأتي بأثر ايجابي في أن يدرك الطالب اختلاف النظريات وأوجه الآراء المختلفة في العمارة
تعليقي : 
-العملية التعليمية هي اخذ وعطاء في المقام الأول وقد يستفيد الأستاذ أحيانا من الطالب فأسلوب المناقشة وباب الحوار ومشاركته لزملائه في أسلوب النقد هي منهجية بناءة في العملية التعليمي’
-تغمس بعض الأساتذة في مواد ليست من تخصصهم قد تأتي أحيانا بأثر سلبي خاصة في بادئ الأمر ولكن قد تتحسن مع مرور الزمن واستحداث منهجية وإلغاء الماد’ لتصبح مستساغة
 -يمكن أن يكون هناك اختلاف في أوجه النظر من أساتذة ومساعدي تدريس ولكن لا بد أن تكون المنهجية المتبعة واحده لتكون النتيجة ايجابية وذلك يثري فهم الطالب كثيرا
وأنا محاضر فانا أحاول أن أصل إلي مضمون هذا الموضوع ولكن وقوفي عند تلك النقاط ومحاولة تطبيقي لها يدعم موقفي للعطاء بأكبر قدر ممكن ربما ممارستي ليست بالطويل لكني من أولئك الذين يبحثون أكثر في هذا الموضوع​ وطالب هندسة العمارة لابد من أن يتفهم انه عرضة لنقد وان يتفاعل مع الشخصيات المختلفة للاساتذ كما لابد أن يدرك انه مهيأ للعمل تحت أي ضغط في أي ظرف وانه هو الباحث عن المعلومة لا المحاضر هو الذي يمده بأي شئ ​عموما أنا أؤيد بسياسة الضغط علي الطالب لا تخويفه وهي تأتي بايجابيات جيدة وأسلوب النقد ليس بالصلب ولا بالسهل ولا بالاستفزاز الجارح المحرج والاكثر مرحا الذي يمكن أن يغير أحيانا من روتين النقد ويفرفش بالطالب أو ربما أعادته إلي المنطق سليم أكثر لأنها دراسة العمارة والتي تعتمد في المقام الأول علي النقد ثم التطبيق ​


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (23 سبتمبر 2009)

اهلا وسهلا بك د/نسمة النيل
سعدت بانضمامك الينا وبمشاركتك القيمة 
واشكر لك التحديد في ذكر المعلومات بطريقة موجزة ودقيقة
تحياتي لك وان شاء الله نستفيد جميعا بالموضوع وجميع المشاركات فيه في تطوير انفسنا للوصول لدرجة من الرضى بين الطالب والاستاذ,,,,
وذلك لتحقيق عمليه تدريسية ناجحة وممتعة للطرفين
تحياتي مرة اخرى وعيد سعيد


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للزميل الديكوراتي 
وارجو ان تمدنا سريعا بما توصلت اليه
وعذرا على الخطأ المطبعي
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن عاصم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أولاً : أشيد بهذا الموضوع القيم والتي يحتاج مشاركة جميع أطراف العملية التعليمية للعمارة من قائمين على الإدارة التعليمية و أعضاء هيئة التدريس والطلاب الحاليين .
ثانياً : لابد أن نعترف أن الواقع تغير والقيم تغيرت .. واقتبس كلمة من أحد استاذتي ( لقد تخطينا مرحلة اللا معيارية ) والمقصود هنا أننا نقوم بالخطا ولا ندرك من الأساس انه خطأ .. ( مثال : الدكتورة التي كانت تسخر وتضحك من تقييم طلابها لها .. وكأنهم جميعاً لايفهمون شيئاً ..) 
فهناك تغير واختلاف ملحوظ في أعضاء هيئة التدريس .. فمنهم من يتودد إلى الطالب ويكسر جميع الحواجز بدون .. ومنهم من يبني الكثير من الاسوار بينه وبين الطالب .. ومنهم العالي الصوت الذي يريد أن يخفي ضعفه ..ومنهم من ليس لديه وقت ليعطيه للطلبه .. ومنهم من يكون التدريس في ذيل قائمة أولوياته .. ومنهم من شغله عمله الخاص عن عمله بالتدريس نتيجة للأجور المتدنية ( كثيرون ).. ومنهم من لم يمارس مهنة العمارة طوال حياته ولم يصمم مبنى واحد ( أغلبهم من السيدات والتي في الغالب تكاد توازن بين عملها بالجامعة وبين أبحاثها ولا يوجد وقت للمارسة المهنية - إلا من رحم )..
وعلى الجانب الآخر .. تغير الطلاب بشكل ملحوظ .. ( التعود على الاعتماد على الاخرين - اسلوب تعليمي عقيم في مراحل التعليم السابقة - انعدام الرغبة في التعلم - احساس بالاحباط العام - افتقاره للقدرات المؤهلة للعمارة عدم جدية في العمل .. عوامل كثيرة أخرى تشغل الطلاب .. تدليل في التربية مبالغ فيه .. إلا من رحم )

إذاً لابد من إعادة ترتيب الأوراق .. كيف ؟؟ لابد من تواجد نظاااااااام نظام يحكم العلاقة بين الطالب واستاذه .. يعرف كل منهم حقوقه وواجباته .. يحقق العدل بين القائمين على العملية التعليمية .. .. يحقق الرضا ويسمح لهم بحياة كريمة .. يحقق التعامل الانساني و الآدمي بين الطالب واستاذة .. يحافظ على الاحترام المتبادل بين الاثنين.. مناخ علمي يساعد على البحث العلمي .. مناخ يسمح بممارسة المهنة بمشاركة جميع الاطراف ..

فالمطوب باختصار ..... وضع أهداف عامة للعملية التعليمية .. تحديد أطراف العملية التعليمية ومعرفة الحقوق والواجبات -- اختيار استراتيجية لتحقيق تلك الاهداف ... وضع نظام تفصيلي للتطبيق .. اختيار وسائل تعليمية مناسبة 
م أيمن عاصم . مدرس مساعد - هندسة عين شمس 
يتبع إن شاء الله


----------



## ركن العمارة (27 سبتمبر 2009)

اختي العزيزة يجب المادة كل فصل وعمل مراجعه شاملة لها وكأنها اول مرة تدرس


----------



## لمسا (28 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلا انه موضوع مهم جدا وهذا فعلا وانحتاج اليه كطلاب معماريين


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (28 سبتمبر 2009)

ايمن عاصم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ومنهم من لم يمارس مهنة العمارة طوال حياته ولم يصمم مبنى واحد ( أغلبهم من السيدات والتي في الغالب تكاد توازن بين عملها بالجامعة وبين أبحاثها ولا يوجد وقت للمارسة المهنية - إلا من رحم )..



زميلنا العزيز م.م/ ايمن عاصم
تحياتي لك وشكرا لمروركم واثرائكم الموضوع من واقع خبرتك العمليه
ولكني اعتب عليك ماورد عن "السيدات" فنحن نبذل اقصى طاقاتنا للموازنة بين كل ما يطلب منا في الحياة دون التقصير قدر الامكان في اي مجال
ولا يعني عدم الممارسة ابدا عدم الاطلاع على ما يجد في السوق او عدم الالمام بمستجات الساحة وع الاقل الاستماع لمن يباشر العمل "وان كان ممارسة العمل هو دليل النجاح فلماذا تمتليء بلداننا بممارسات تخجل العين من النظر اليها وان تضمها لقائمة الاعمال المصممة من قبل معماريين"

ليس بالممارسة فقط او البحث فقط او التدريس فقط تنهض الشعوب
ولا يشترط ابدا لاتقان احد المجالات اتقان الجميع
ولو حدث هذا لكان مفخرة للجميع ولكن مضى للاسف عصر العالم الشامل كعلماء المسلمين القدامى الذي تفوق كثير منهم وبرع في مجالات مختلفة من فلك وتاريخ وطب ورياضيات
واصبحنا في عصر التخصص الدقيق

ولا يعني كلامي ايضا ان كل الباحثين غير الممارسين هم باحثين متميزين ونوابغ
ولكني فقط احببت ان ادافع عن بنات جنسي بطريقة بسيطة


----------



## مهندسة أردنية (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم دكتوورة معمارية
الاسئلة التي طرحتيها تخطر دائما ببالي... انا احب هندسة العماارة واحب التصااميمم.. وانا طالبة سنة اولى بالجامعة الاردنية.. واريد ان اعرف هل من الضروري ان يكون الطالب متميزا ومبدعا وفنان وذو خيال وااسع حتى يتمكن من المتابعة بهذا التخصص
الرجااء مسااعدتي.. ولكي جزيل الشكر
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااته


----------



## ايمن عاصم (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*معذرة لسوء الفهم*



دكتورة معمارية قال:


> ولكني فقط احببت ان ادافع عن بنات جنسي بطريقة بسيطة



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بالطبع لم أقصد .. جميع الدكاترة من السيدات.. ولم أقصد هذا التصنيف العنصري .. فهناك الكثيرات منهن يمتلكن الكثير من العلوم ولديهن قدرات في التدريس لا توجد بالدكاترة الرجال .. وأدين للكثيرات منهن ممن علموني شخصياً .. 
ولكني فقط كنت أرصد الوضع الحالي بالجامعة التي اشارك بالتدريس فيها .. في الوقت الحالي .. وأقصد أن الرجال مشغولون بالمكاتب والأعمال .. والسيدات بالأبحاث الروتينية بغرض الترقيات الوظيفية .. ( غابت الأهداف البحثية والتعليمية عن الجميع ) 
انا أريد كل الاساتذة من النساء والرجال ( النساء قبل الرجال ) أن تكون هناك أهداف واضحة .. نحن نريد ان ننهض ( أساتذة وطلاب ) .. بالبحث وبالعمل .. بإخلاص النية لله .. ( الكلام لي قبل غيري )


----------



## ايمن عاصم (29 سبتمبر 2009)

دكتورة معمارية قال:


> ولكني فقط احببت ان ادافع عن بنات جنسي بطريقة بسيطة



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بالطبع لم أقصد .. جميع الدكاترة من السيدات.. ولم أقصد هذا التصنيف العنصري .. فهناك الكثيرات منهن يمتلكن الكثير من العلوم ولديهن قدرات في التدريس لا توجد بالدكاترة الرجال .. وأدين للكثيرات منهن ممن علموني شخصياً .. 
ولكني فقط كنت أرصد الوضع الحالي بالجامعة التي اشارك بالتدريس فيها .. في الوقت الحالي .. وأقصد أن الرجال مشغولون بالمكاتب والأعمال .. والسيدات بالأبحاث الروتينية بغرض الترقيات الوظيفية .. ( غابت الأهداف البحثية والتعليمية عن الجميع ) 
انا أريد كل الاساتذة من النساء والرجال ( النساء قبل الرجال ) أن تكون هناك أهداف واضحة .. نحن نريد ان ننهض ( أساتذة وطلاب ) .. بالبحث وبالعمل .. بإخلاص النية لله .. ( الكلام لي قبل غيري )


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (29 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا م ايمن على التوضيح
وانا متأكدة من حسن نواياك
وفي جامعتي ايضا وفي جميع الجامعات العربية نواجه هذه المشكلة
وايضا اواجه الكثير من التصنيف والنقد من الجنس الاخر
ولكنك بامانه عرضت الموضوع بموضوعية اكثر
واعذرني على الرد ولكني دائما انفعل في هذه النقطة بالذات
فكما ذكرتم في ردكم كل وجد طريقه تشغله وتلهيه عن اهداف البحث العلمي
ولكن للكل التمس العذر
فانت تعلم كما اعلم جيدا ان الباحث العلمي انسان ويحق له التمتع بما يتمتع به باقي البشر مع نقص الامكانيات والتقدير
واكرر ما ذكرته في ردك سابقا
نريد نظااااااااااااااااااااااااام مختلف لرعاية البحث العلمي
ولكن للاسف كم نظاما مختلفا نريد في دولنا العربية وفي كم من المجالات
ادعو الله ان تنهض شعوبنا من سباتها العميق بايدي شبابها المكبل بمتطلبات الحياة
وادعوك اخي العزيز للمشاركة معنا في موضوع البحث العلمي بين النظرية والتطبيق وهو مثبت ايضا
ونسعى فيه لرصد كل نقاط الضعف واوجه الفرص والامكانيات المتاحة
تحياتي لك ولجامعتكم العريقة التي لطالما استفدنا منها على مدار سنوات الدراسة والبحث


----------



## eng/remoo (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا دكتورة معمارية على الموضوع الفوق رائع
انا طالبة فى اولى عمارة حتى الان مش عارفة انا محتاجة ايه و مش محتاجة ايه
يعنى مثلا كان عندنا مشروع تنفيذ وحدة سكنية على مساحة 63 م2 لفنانين تشكيلين بس كل المعلومات اللى اخدناها منهم وبالعافية كانت المساحة وبيعيش فيها 4افراد فنان و اسرته وقالوا لنا نعمل البحث و الplan بالمعلومات دى والمفروض ان احنا نجيب الباقى ده صح ولا غلط طيب لو صح اجيب المعلومات منين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## د.م معماري (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اظن ان مايحتاجه طلبة المعماري هو العمل الميداني في السنتين الاخيرتين من الدراسة وذلك من خلال سفرات علمية حيث يتم ارسالهم الى دول متطورة عمرانيا للاطلاع على مايجري من عمران وابداع في العمارة ليكون قريبا من التطور الحاصل في العالم بالاضافة الى ارسالهم للمعارض المحلية والدولية التي تقام في البلد للاطلاع على احدث المنتوجات لمواد البناء وهذا سيمنح الطالب معلومات قد لايحصل عليها بعد انتهاء الدراسة وكل هذا يعود على جهد وقدرة الكلية
فالمعماري كالطبيب الناجح الذي يواكب عملية التطور في الادوية والتقنية الحديثة لاان يتقوقع في محيطه وكتبه القديمة


----------



## wurok (13 أبريل 2010)

يا ناس ساعدوني في مشكلة كتاب الهندسة الوسفية


----------

